# Carte son FireWire et Macbook Air (USB / Thunderbolt)



## tomav (1 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Je dispose actuellement d'un MBP15 et d'une carte son M-Audio FireWire 1814 (FW400).
Comme beaucoup, je pense à switcher vers le MBA 2011 qui ne devrait pas tarder.

Toutefois, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment je pourrai connecter ma carte son Firewire 400 sur un portable ayant uniquement un port USB2.0 et du Thunderbolt.

Je présume qu'un hub FW branché en USB doit exister, mais quid des perf, surtout pour du recording.
De même, existe-t-il d'autres solutions ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## coachyann (3 Décembre 2011)

un petit up 

moi je suis équipé d'un mac mini G4 et je viens de commander le macbook air 11 pouces,
et je voudrais quelle solution tu as trouvé.

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2011)

tomav a dit:


> Je présume qu'un hub FW branché en USB doit exister, mais quid des perf, surtout pour du recording..



Là, ça me surprendrait grandement, le Firewire a des fonctionnalités que l'USB ne sait pas gérer (gestion dynamique de la bande passante et des collisions de paquets sont des notions qui passent à 3000 pieds au dessus de la tête de l'USB).



tomav a dit:


> De même, existe-t-il d'autres solutions ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Ben oui, et pas très cher, en plus (j'utilise la version précédente depuis 2003 à ma plus grande satisfaction).


----------



## mokuchley (5 Décembre 2011)

si l'usb 2  était si mauvais que ça, il n'y aurait pas autant de carte son de société internationnal connu dans le monde de la musique :

- motu a développer toute ces dernière carte son en hybride ; usb/firewire

Mais surtout, RME qui a sortit une carte son "UFX fireface que je vais m'acheter " mais que j'utiliserai en firewire pour le mac ; cette carte a reçu l'ovation dans le monde audionumerique.
Un test de cette carte sur audifanzine  demontre de meilleur résultat USB-MAC que FIREWIRE-mac

Me dirait vous ces une execption, ce qui est vrai, puisque les cartes au dessus de 1500 euros sont en firewire

Sachant aussi que des nouvelles carte utilise le web, carte excessivement chère pour l'instant mais cela , va se retrouver sur les prochaines carte son a bas prix dans trois ans

Pour finir, je ne m'etonnerait pas de voir arriver au NAMM 2012 des nouvelles carte sons avec thunderbolt, notamment chez apogee, avec le modèle "Symphonie" trés certainement ou peu être sur le modèle "Ensemble "

Au niveau des cartes audionumerique, si le firewire a supplanté   l'usb 2, il sera supplanté lui aussi par ce dernier qui est le THUNDERBOLT pour des THUNDER-latence pour des THUNDER-price

Ainsi de mon avis, le monde des cartes audionumerique externe est en train de vivre son prochain bouleversement....je n'oublie pas l'usb 3 déjà present, notamment sur UFX de RME
qui sera sur les cartes plus abordable, surement que dans un premier temps seul les professionnel y auront accés

ce port thunderbolt va transformer les periphérique lui étant associé et amener le monde professionnel a la maison........reste que comme toujours, la question est posée :

quelle ordinateur suivra le pas sans que celui-ci ne déraille au bout d'un an ou deux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2011)

mokuchley a dit:


> si l'usb 2  était si mauvais que ça, il n'y aurait pas autant de carte son de société internationnal connu dans le monde de la musique



Qui a dit ça ? Pour une carte son, l'USB est amplement suffisant, le débit d'une carte son n'est pas si élevé que ça (mon iMic fonctionne sans problème en USB1) !

Ce qui n'empêche pas que l'USB (le 3 comme le 2 ou le 1) n'est pas fait pour piloter des périphériques rapides, car il lui manque deux fonctions essentielles pour ça, qui sont toutes deux présentes dans le Firewire, ce qui le rend incompatible avec l'USB (du moins dans le sens "périphérique Firewire sur port USB", le contraire doit être possible, j'imagine).


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui a dit ça ? Pour une carte son, l'USB est amplement suffisant, le débit d'une carte son n'est pas si élevé que ça (mon iMic fonctionne sans problème en USB1) !
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas que l'USB (le 3 comme le 2 ou le 1) n'est pas fait pour piloter des périphériques rapides, car il lui manque deux fonctions essentielles pour ça, qui sont toutes deux présentes dans le Firewire, ce qui le rend incompatible avec l'USB (du moins dans le sens "périphérique Firewire sur port USB", le contraire doit être possible, j'imagine).



ouais, enfin, sans vouloir t'offenser Pascal (OTAR©) l'iMic n'est pas une carte son du même genre que celles dont parlent nos amis 
on parle matos pro là pour du vrai son sur scène ou en (home)-studio 

pour répondre à la question, réellement j'veux dire  , la solution n'est pas le Macbook Air sauf si version thunderbolt et derrière une interface (ou un écran Apple Thunderbolt) qui va te permettre de récupérer du FW ou alors de te diriger vers un portable encore équipé de Firewire type Macbook Pro

enfin j'espère que depuis juillet 2011 le garçon a eu sa réponse sur un forum de zicos sinon


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, enfin, sans vouloir t'offenser Pascal (OTAR©) l'iMic n'est pas une carte son du même genre que celles dont parlent nos amis
> on parle matos pro là pour du vrai son sur scène ou en (home)-studio



 Rémi, tu ne m'offense pas, je répondais à mokuchley sur l'USB, là, pas sur les cartes son, rien à voir !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2011)

Ouf ! 

ceci dit, j'ai un iMic à la maison mais en concert nous utilisons une carte firewire, on cherche la solution pour le prochain ordi, un Macbookair aurait fait une bonne machine&#8230;  donc il y a des chances que ce soit un Macbook Pro


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, j'ai un iMic à la maison mais en concert nous utilisons une carte firewire, on cherche la solution pour le prochain ordi, un Macbookair aurait fait une bonne machine  donc il y a des chances que ce soit un Macbook Pro



Sinon, comme Mac puissant, léger, pratique (tu l'emporte partout avec toi), il y a ce modèle !


----------

